
6 Months of free DropBox Pro - mikeyur
https://www.getdropbox.com/register?cont=https%3A//www.getdropbox.com/upgrade%3Fplan%3D50%26promo%3Dtweet-to-beat
======
colinplamondon
Good move- I tried DropBox while there was the limit and deleted it, since I
didn't feel like sectioning off what matters and what doesn't. With 50GB, I
just setup symlinks to everything that matters on my system... and it's
syncing! In the background! Without me doing anything! Totally badass.

Definitely going to be sticking around once the six months ends up, but I
wouldn't have tried again without the offer.

~~~
adamdoupe
This is the way I use dropbox. I even created a script to install all of my
packages and create the proper symlinks. Makes setting up a new computer
(frequent occurrence with VM's) super simple.

Dropbox rocks!

------
staticshock
Are there benefits to a pro account other than the extra space? I'm not
interested in the space, but if I saw a list and saw some other useful
feature, I'd reconsider.

~~~
barredo
Nay. Just 48Gb more.

------
jlees
That's pretty nasty, I just _know_ I'll forget to cancel after a whole 6
months have passed and I've amassed 50GB of files I don't want to prune. Nice
move!

~~~
swombat
Most "money back guarantee" or "cancel before being charged" sites count on
one simple fact: 90+% of people won't either ask for their money back, or
cancel their account.

It's pretty much a no-brainer to offer a money-back guarantee to consumers -
and maybe even to businesses.

------
omarish
Did you guys do any analysis to get the 6 months number? Just curious -- I
really respect the way you do things, so I'm wondering how much statistical
thinking you put into your business.

~~~
dhouston
for this, no -- tim wanted some help with his charity effort, so we put
something together quickly.

otherwise, we use analytics, split testing and surveying all the time to drive
business decisions, like what policies to set, what features to prioritize,
content for landing pages/signup/referral flows etc. of course, we also listen
to feedback and our own product intuition -- hard data is just one input.

sean ellis also helped us a lot -- see <http://startup-marketing.com> \-- and
i like dave mcclure's "aarrr" model (google it)

------
drewcrawford
I'm a DB Pro user, but I'm still waiting for selective sync (ignorelist /
watch any folder). Originally slated for Jan, but things have fallen behind a
few months.

DB guys need any help with that? Looking for an internship, e-mail in
profile...

------
mikeyur
Login to your basic account, you need to enter a credit card number.

Found via Tim Ferriss' twitter -
<http://twitter.com/tferriss/status/1464561357>

~~~
endtime
I've logged into my basic account (which I've had for a while) and don't see
anywhere to enter my credit card information without agreeing to pay. Can
anyone point me in the right direction?

~~~
mikeyur
Make sure you're logged in and click the above link. It brings you to an
upgrade page.

Read the fine print, it says "charge me $100 year after October 6th" or
"charge me $9.99 monthly after October 6th". I chose monthly because I don't
want to get caught with a $100 charge if I forget to cancel.

------
shafqat
What do you guys use for your payment processing? Very slick. I love dropbox,
and will definately be upgrading our account for NewsCred.

------
jasonlbaptiste
nice find. i already have a pro account, but wouldnt mind some sort of coupon?

~~~
sachinag
This is a really interesting issue: how can you do discounts to get new users
without upsetting your existing paid users?

~~~
Brushfire
Yeah, it is very difficult. Some retail stores (who deal with this regularly)
allow customers within a certain timeline to request the discount. However,
I'm not certain how well this works in practice, and I have no idea how well
it would work for online stuff. People already feel more entitled when it
comes to the offerings between free and premium services, so I think its
psychologically more problematic.

For me, I've been a Dropbox Pro user for months now, so I wouldn't really
expect to get this kind of discount. But perhaps it would be nice if I could
gain more than just space as a benefit for referring all my friends to the
service. I don't need the space, but I would like to get an account credit for
a small part of their subscription $$. I regularly tell people about dropbox
and having an affiliate like service would help expansion, I think.

~~~
lux
They do offer extra space for referrals actually (0.5GB/referral up to 6GB
free on top of the 2GB free or pro plan). I had already referred a bunch of
people so I emailed them and they quickly credited my account! Try sending
them a nice message, they seem to be pretty on top of customer service :)

